
Qualcomm demos Snapdragon Flight for smaller, lighter camera drones [video] - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/video-qualcomm-demos-snapdragon-flight-for-smaller-lighter-camera-drones/
======
mmastrac
This is probably a better source: [http://www.fastcompany.com/3050210/tech-
forecast/qualcomms-s...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3050210/tech-
forecast/qualcomms-snapdragon-flight-promises-lighter-simpler-more-powerful-
flying-came)

~~~
dougmwne
Great source. I find it fascinating that they envision adding LTE modems. I
think these things will be impressively powerful in a few years.

------
Vexs
I hope I see qualcomm chips on racing quads- the STM chips used by stuff like
the naze32/cc3d are great, but they still could be better. Heck, quadcopters
just recently got floating point math in their algorithms.

------
robotlaunch
Impressive leveling. And it auto lands. Definitely competition for CyPhy Works
Level One drone technology.

